# Malavita or Genesis for 2016 - Board Capita Mercury



## islandroad83 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Malavita or Genesis for Capita Mercury - 2016*

So I bought a new setup for 2016, my old setup was a NS Proto CT with Malavita and it was a perfect pairing. Going to a little stiffer board with the Mercury is a bit of a change hoping it brakes in. After reading the reviews I wanted to try out the Now bindings. After two days of riding them, they are stiffer than my old Malaviats and also not as comfortable. I tend to get pressure points on my boots now, and even on the lift I find my foot is tired. 

I love the 2012 Malavita that I have so I am thinking why change a good thing and try them again. I like a binding that is right in the middle of the flex range but after reading a few reviews some say the 16 Genesis offer a bit more flex without sacrificing comfort. Although some are trying to point me to Union Contact Pro. 

Anybody that has ridden both or can give an opinion on the two for this year? The Pilots are in the process of being returned so need to replace them with something. 

My riding in mostly in the woods, park, pipe. 


New setup - 
Board: Capita Mercury
Bindings: Now Polit buildings


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

islandroad83 said:


> So I bought a new setup for 2016, my old setup was a NS Proto CT with Malavita and it was a perfect pairing. Going to a little stiffer board with the Mercury is a bit of a change hoping it brakes in. After reading the reviews I wanted to try out the Now bindings. After two days of riding them, they are stiffer than my old Malaviats and also not as comfortable. I tend to get pressure points on my boots now, and even on the lift I find my foot is tired.
> 
> I love the 2012 Malavita that I have so I am thinking why change a good thing and try them again. I like a binding that is right in the middle of the flex range but after reading a few reviews some say the 16 Genesis offer a bit more flex without sacrificing comfort. Although some are trying to point me to Union Contact Pro.
> 
> ...


Love my Genesis from last year but honestly I like so much becaue of comfort not necessary performance


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Love my Genesis from last year but honestly I like so much becaue of comfort not necessary performance


^ me too

The response is good, and they are great for all around riding. But the comfort is just off the charts; and because Im almost 40.... I need comfy stuff. 

But still, Genesis are great. 

You can also change the straps on the NOWs.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

F1EA said:


> ^ me too
> 
> The response is good, and they are great for all around riding. But the comfort is just off the charts; and because Im almost 40.... I need comfy stuff.
> 
> ...


You know your getting old when comfort is WAY more important than "performance"........I'm gonna be riding all day or on and off all day dam right I want to be warm ,dry and have feet that comfortable.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hikeswithdogs said:


> You know your getting old when comfort is WAY more important than "performance"........I'm gonna be riding all day or on and off all day dam right I want to be warm ,dry and have feet that comfortable.


Yup

Some good solid days like this yr, you go all day and try to ride as much as possible... comfort is #1 then, specially early in the season. Obviously, it doesnt mean the bindings dont perform. But the Now Drive, Diode, and a few others will give a bit more response.... but im fine in my couch i mean Genesis 

Exception being the avy gear backpack etc. gotta sacrifice comfort for that one.


----------



## davidlebr1 (Dec 29, 2015)

I just buy the Genesis 2016 model and I'm very excited to try it. I will try it soon. So, I can tell you how they are. 

My last binding was Cartel 2009 something like that. I like the look and the fit of the Genesis.


----------



## islandroad83 (Dec 28, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Love my Genesis from last year but honestly I like so much becaue of comfort not necessary performance


haha so are you saying they don't perform? 




F1EA said:


> ^ me too
> 
> The response is good, and they are great for all around riding. But the comfort is just off the charts; and because Im almost 40.... I need comfy stuff.
> 
> ...


as long as I have a level of comfort and performance I am there. 


Has anybody actually compared them to the Malavitas though? I am sold on both but just deciding what one to pull the trigger on. The price difference is so minimal does not really matter.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Honestly, people debate to death about Genesis/Cartel/Malavita but performance-wise they're going to be pretty damn close. Go with the ones you're most stoked on and I think you'll end up being happy.


----------



## islandroad83 (Dec 28, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Honestly, people debate to death about Genesis/Cartel/Malavita but performance-wise they're going to be pretty damn close. Go with the ones you're most stoked on and I think you'll end up being happy.



After doing some more searching I found that you are right and I read some good threads with decent feed back. Seems as though the Gen and Mal are pretty much in the same category with maybe a tad more comfront on the Gens. I am leaning towards the Gens so will update once i try them out. 

Thanks again.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Honestly, people debate to death about Genesis/Cartel/Malavita but performance-wise they're going to be pretty damn close. Go with the ones you're most stoked on and I think you'll end up being happy.


This.

It's almost the same. The 3 of them perform well for pretty much any riding.

But almost everyone wants a number. Something to make the decision for them.. ahhhh it's 6.5/10 that's exactly what i'm looking for.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

islandroad83 said:


> After doing some more searching I found that you are right and I read some good threads with decent feed back. Seems as though the Gen and Mal are pretty much in the same category with maybe a tad more comfront on the Gens. I am leaning towards the Gens so will update once i try them out.
> 
> Thanks again.


OP, how did you find the Mercury? It's really gotten my interest lately, and may consider it for next season. 

How good is it in harder snow/icy conditions? Stability at high speeds and kickers? And which binding did you end up going with? Not too many in depth reviews on them from when I looked, so any personal feedback would be awesome :nerd:


----------

